# Leave a loop here



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

It's gonna burn the barn down!


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks like they weren't sure where the final location would be...done it myself a few times.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> Looks like they weren't sure where the final location would be...done it myself a few times.


 I was thinking more because of the exposed NM cable


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah NM is known to spontaneously combust, unless covered by drywall.. it's extremely volatile!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Yeah NM is known to spontaneously combust, ..........


Can't happen here.... boxes aren't blue. :laughing:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Can't happen here.... boxes aren't blue. :laughing:



Only if the breakers arent GE:laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Those loops slow down the electrons--it's like having a tight corner on a highway--means all the stuff running on those circuits use less power and save energy.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

480sparky said:


> It's gonna burn the barn down!


That's only because you looked at the picture and it told you so !!!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

OK, it's probably harmless, but damn it looks stupid.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

FlyingSparks said:


> Just a minor violation, but it was amusing to me.


Slop...:no:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

What exactly are those devices? Not a convenient location for switches or receptacles...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jw0445 said:


> That's only because you looked at the picture and it told you so !!!!!:laughing::laughing:



That's because it's right there in the picture.... "Barn Burner Products...." :whistling2:


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

IslandGuy said:


> What exactly are those devices? Not a convenient location for switches or receptacles...


Three 15a duplex receptacles


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

IslandGuy said:


> What exactly are those devices? Not a convenient location for switches or receptacles...


Might be switched receptacles for temporary displays or track lighting.

I agree it looks bad and has a few minor violations.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

This plus this. I hate it when guys use plastic wall plates on exposed device boxes.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

99cents said:


> This plus this. I hate it when guys use plastic wall plates on exposed device boxes.


That's a pet peeve of mine. I actually despise plastic wall plates in commercial... That's even more annoying.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

99cents said:


> This plus this. I hate it when guys use plastic wall plates on exposed device boxes.


 
Those GD handy/gem boxes are a DIY hallmark, absolutely hate those things.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Norcal said:


> Those GD handy/gem boxes are a DIY hallmark, absolutely hate those things.


I can't remember a single time I have seen a DIYer use them.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

99cents said:


> I can't remember a single time I have seen a DIYer use them.


 
Not sure I have seen many used by a professional, they do have their place once in a while, though.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Norcal said:


> Not sure I have seen many used by a professional, they do have their place once in a while, though.


I don't know where you guys have been living, but I see them everywhere, commercial and residential. It's not a DIY product in my opinion.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

FlyingSparks said:


> I don't know where you guys have been living, but I see them everywhere, commercial and residential. It's not a DIY product in my opinion.


I use them all the time as well, but not exposed on the side of a beam.  If that install doesn't scream DIY, it at least screams DGaF. MC and 4sq or handy boxes are in the same Isle as romex and gem boxes. :no:


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

4SQUARE said:


> I use them all the time as well, but not exposed on the side of a beam.  If that install doesn't scream DIY, it at least screams DGaF. MC and 4sq or handy boxes are in the same Isle as romex and gem boxes. :no:


Oh no that was definitely a DIY installation. It was a barn converted general store/tourist trap/cider mill. There were some other hack things, but that's the only thing I took a picture of.


----------

